# matched and ready to go



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

i finally got a call from lena at lister today to say i have been matched up with a recipient and i have to stop the pill on the 11th of march and start the nasal spray it now seems so real. im even more excited now. hubby jumping round room. im just really happy for the recipient and wish them all the best who ever and where ever they are. they may have been waiting months for there dream .so i hope i can make it happen for them.

ive heard the spray can make you really suffer with bd heads. hope i dont i cant afford time of work and work in a high scholl with hormonal teenagers everyday lol. 

good luck to you all out there for 2007 
Jeanette


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

That's fantastic news!!!  Good luck


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jeanette

Fantastic news honey

Wont be long before you starting the d/r honey

I have found 4head helpful for the d/r headaches

I have added your info to the main List 

Emxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Good luck.  Great news.  I'm a teacher as well and only had a day off during d/r and stimming but having time off during the 2ww.  Everyone reacts differently to the drugs but make looking after yourself a top priority.  Best of luck, 

T xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I've already pm'd you hun but just wanted to say YIPPEE!! not long now   All the very best, Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats great news hun   i wont be too far behind ya. Went for my counselling yesterday and im seeing the cons on the 26th so i will b starting march too but at th end. Good luck

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well done   

hayley


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jeanette that is great news!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeanette...Fab news hun!!

Best of luck x x x

Love

Vicki x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Good luck I wont be too far behind you either. Just waiting for all my blood results Then I can be matched fingers crossed..  xxxx


----------

